
Pattern matching for Go - apantykhin
https://github.com/alexpantyukhin/go-pattern-match
======
apantykhin
Hi! I continue play with Go ) This is my pre-alpha variant of another one
pattern matching fo Go ) [https://github.com/alexpantyukhin/go-pattern-
match](https://github.com/alexpantyukhin/go-pattern-match) What do you think
guys? Is it good or not? what can be improved?

